# 

## darkus

Może ktoś ma dobry pomysł co zrobić z wodą z rynien - teren mam dosyć gliniasty, żeby nie powiedzić że po kilku godzinach deszczu - bagnisty. Może wkopać jakieś zbiorniki na wodę i później ją do czegoś wykorzystać. Ale jakie, z czego, o jakiej pojemności ? Dodam że powierzchnia dachu ok. 300 m2. Chcę w tym roku położyć kostkę brukową i muszę ten problem ostecznie rozwiązać. Dzięki wielkie za wszelakie podpowiedzi.

----------


## rml2

Taka normalną z ocembrowaniem , rurami doprowadż wode z rynien do tej studni i po kłopocie - nadmiaru nigdy nie będziesz miał bo jak będzie za dużo wody z dachu to w studni w sposób naturalny sie wyrówna. Ja tak zrobiłem u siebie i nie narzekam. A zbiornik ma to do siebie ,że jak będzie za dużo wody to zacznie sie przelewać i dalej masz kłopot.  :Lol:

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

My wkopaliśmy w ziemię sześć tysiąclitrowych zbiorników plastikowych, do nich będziemy odprowadzać wodę z dachu i tym sposobem uzyskamy darmową deszczówkę do podlewania ogrodu.

----------


## zojka

A jakie sa koszty takiego rozwiązania, studni czy też zbiorników.
Moj hydraulik mowił, że się to nie opłaca?
Ja myślałam że będę podlewać deszczówką etc. a on mi mówi, ze woda kosztuje tylko 5 zł za m3, a taki zbiornik jest drogi a co Wy na to?  :sad:

----------


## rml2

Przykro ale nie pomogę - domek kupiłem juz z istniejącą studnią.

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

To zależy od tego, gdzie znajdziesz takie zbiorniki. My kupiliśmy z fabryki klejów i farb. Zbiorniki są po kleju, zaadaptowane do naszych potrzeb. I wcale nie kosztowały nas drogo. A deszczówka to jednak nie kranówa. Nie tylko koszty za nią przemawiają   :Lol:

----------


## rafałek

Zbiorniki po impregnacie - wymyte - za około 100 zł za sztukę - poj 1000l.
Do tego trochę rur PVC i system OK. Koszty niewielkie a woda za darmo no może za niewielkie pieniądze.

----------


## art63

:Confused:  Chyba nie za darmo , bo czeba ją pompować a z kranu leci już sama.

----------


## rafałek

Ja nie twierdzę, że za darmo, ale za niewielkie pieniądze... Za darmo to teraz nawet w pysk nikt nie da

----------


## echo

Mnie w warunkach zabudowy określono, iz powinienem wykopać tzw dół chłonny w celu odprowadzenia wód opadowych.
Za ok. 1,5 roku ma być kanalizacja ale nie wiem czy będzie tez kanalizacja deszczowa czy tylko sanitarna (jak to jest?)
Jeszcze mam czas, ale rozważam albo dół chłonny albo zbiorniki 1000 l zakopane w ziemi.

----------


## aru

kilka kręgów wkopanych w ziemię, bez dna (wysypane żwirem- może głębiej są warstwy przepuszczające wodę), do nich doprowadzone rurami pcv ujęcie z rur spustowych na głębokości możliwie najmniejszej i ze spadkiem -  i po kłopocie - a do tego ewentualnie pompa do wody czystej

----------


## aga_kraków

*aru*, czy twój pomysł załatwia tylko pozbycie się deszczówki, czy magazynowanie do podlewania ogrodu?

(chyba głupie pytanie  :oops:  ,ale naprawdę nie jestem pewna...)
Pozdr.Aga

----------


## rml2

Aru pisze mniej więcej to co ja powyżej tylko w inny sposób ( tyle ,że trzeba sie dokopac do wody.

----------


## echo

> Mnie w warunkach zabudowy określono, iz powinienem wykopać tzw dół chłonny w celu odprowadzenia wód opadowych.
> Za ok. 1,5 roku ma być kanalizacja ale nie wiem czy będzie tez kanalizacja deszczowa czy tylko sanitarna (jak to jest?)
> Jeszcze mam czas, ale rozważam albo dół chłonny albo zbiorniki 1000 l zakopane w ziemi.


 Jak to najlepiej rozplanować i pogodzić:
1) chciałbym miec studnię na cele gospodarcze (lub gospod + użytkowe w domu)
2) powinienem wykopać dół chłonny (wg warunków zabud)
3) chciałbym też odzyskiwać i magazynować wodę z rynien dopodlewania
...  :ohmy:  jak to pogodzić...  :ohmy:

----------


## darkus

Dzięki wielkie wszystkim za podpowiedzi.

----------


## MarcinU

Wavin ma taki dość sprytny system Azura składający się ze skrzynek plastikowych (wyglądają jak po piwie   :Lol: ) pozwalający na rozsączanie wody z dachu. Oczywiście nie da się jej wykorzystać do niczego więcej, ale patent jakiś jest. Kłopot w tym, że tanie to to nie jest.

----------


## aka

Ani tanie ani nie da sie zastosowac w bardzo gliniastym gruncie, jaki ma autor watku.

----------

wykopałem studnie 8m głeboka (kregi 1m), oczywiscie polaczona z rynnami.Woda spływajaca z rynien przechodzi przez filtr (kamyczki) nadmiar wody idzie w dreny rozprowadzone pod trawnikiem.
Teraz mysle jaka tu pompke zastosowac?? a moze hydrofor bylby lepsiejszy??

----------


## echo

> Napisał echo
> 
> Mnie w warunkach zabudowy określono, iz powinienem wykopać tzw dół chłonny w celu odprowadzenia wód opadowych.
> Za ok. 1,5 roku ma być kanalizacja ale nie wiem czy będzie tez kanalizacja deszczowa czy tylko sanitarna (jak to jest?)
> Jeszcze mam czas, ale rozważam albo dół chłonny albo zbiorniki 1000 l zakopane w ziemi.
> 
> 
>  Jak to najlepiej rozplanować i pogodzić:
> 1) chciałbym miec studnię na cele gospodarcze (lub gospod + użytkowe w domu)
> ...


Jeśli wykopię studnię a dodatkowo zrobię dół chłonny to obawiam się czy aby ten dół chłonny nie zamieni się w drugą studnie i czy podczas większych opadów woda nie będzię się przelewała - co wtedy z nią zrobić?
Macie jakies doświadczenia w tym temacie?  :big grin:

----------


## aga_kraków

echo, 
czy to znaczy, że uważasz ,że warunki gruntowe masz nieodpowiednie do wymagań WZ?
-to przydałby się geotechnik
Aga

----------


## echo

Geotechnika nie miałem - chyba zobaczę jak wyglądac będzie ziemia podczas wykopów na fundamenty, jak będzie bardzo źle to coś będę kombinował  :big grin:  
na dół chłonny mam jeszcze czas
bardziej nurtuje mnie sprawa studni - chyba będę kopał

----------


## aga_kraków

jeszcze uwaga na temat zbiorników plastikowych w terenie gliniastym- nie sądzicie, że wiosną, jeśli akurat nie będzie dużych deszczów, -mogą "wyskakiwać"?
jako właścicielka gliny skłaniam się raczej ku zbiornikowi betonowemu, albo tym kręgom (tak chyba najtaniej, ale wezwę geotechnika)

Aga

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

Zakładam, że nie wyskoczą, bo z każdej strony, każdy z nich jest oszalowany deskami. Dodatkowo, bezpośrednio na nich też będą leżały (dziś się właśnie położą   :Lol:  ) drewniane dechy i dopiero na nich będzie piach i ziemia.

----------


## echo

> Napisał echo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał echo
> 
> ...



*  Hallo... Drodzy forumowicze...niech ktoś nam pomoże, na pewno ktoś z Was miał podobne dylematy, doświadczenia... * 
... a dodatkowo: czy przy budowie dołu chłonnego również należy zachować odpowiednie odległości od granicy, domy, itd???  :ohmy:

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

Nawet jeśli w przyszłości będzie kanalizacja - to z pewnością nie będzie do niej można odprowadzać wód opadowych.
Potrzebne są studzienki chłonne lub zbiorniki.
Można połączyć jedno z drugim - najpierw zapełniają się zbiorniki, potem studzienki chłonne.
Ja mam 4 studzienki chłonne (kregi fi=100cm, h=80, bez dna, z pokrywami) połączone z sobą rurą drenerską fi=8cm, oddalone 3m od budynku.
Powierzchnia dachu 110m2. Glina.
Poziom wody gruntowej nie pozwolił mi na głębsze studzienki.
W jednym z tegorocznych Muratorów jest artykuł o studzienkach chłonnych.
Wg wzorów tam podanych moje studzienki wraz z rurami drenerskimi mogą przejąć 60% wody z intensywnych opadów. 
Reszta będzie się wylewać na powierzchnię, ale dotąd jeszcze to nie nastąpiło.

----------


## Kon111

Można też odprowadzić wodę do sieci burzowej (o ile jest), tylko nie wiem na jakich zasadach. Mój sąsiad podłączył się "na dziko", ja mam zamiar zrobić to oficjalnie.

----------


## thalex

Jeżeli chcesz się pozbyć wody deszczowej to ja na twoim miejscu bym zrobił kilka dołów chłonnych np. w pobliżu rur spustowych ale nie bezpośrednio przy ścianach domu tylko przynajmniej 2-3m od nich (aby wilgoć nie przechodziła do ścian domu).
Nie muszą być to dreny można wykopać dół i wsypać do niego gruz chociaż dren cementowy fi 30cm długość 100cm  i trochę gruzu wokół niego to byłoby najoptymalniej. głębokość takiego dołu to minimum 1,2m (w okresach mrozowych woda nie zamarznie) nie spotkałem się z przepisem co do odległości od dróg o działek sąsiednich.

Natomiast jeżeli chcesz wykorzystać deszczówkę....

_ja planuję zbierać deszczówkę a do tego zamierzam kupić zbiornik 6-8m sześć (np. szambo). Deszczówka nadaje się do spłuczek, mycia samochodu, podlewania ogrodu a nawet i prania._

...więc w tedy musisz z wszystkich rynien podprowadzić w jedno miejsce.

----------


## echo

Też myślimy o dołach chłonnych oraz o zbiornikach w celu gromadzenia deszczówki, jednak spotkaliśmy się z opinią, iż podczas upałów woda stojąca w zbiornikach zaczyna gnić i śmierdzieć.  :Confused:

----------


## thalex

> Też myślimy o dołach chłonnych oraz o zbiornikach w celu gromadzenia deszczówki, jednak spotkaliśmy się z opinią, iż podczas upałów woda stojąca w zbiornikach zaczyna gnić i śmierdzieć.


Tak ale jeżeli ma dostęp światła i ciepła ale jeżeli będzie to w ziorniku w ziemi to nie będzie tego.
Można tu zajrzeć; http://www.murator.com.pl/forum/view...hlight=#289867
Mogę tylko powtórzyć moją wypowiedź:_Deszczówkę przechowyje w plastikowym zbiorniku w kanale w garażu. 
Nie powstają żadne glony czy bakterie ze względu na niską temperaturę i brak światła, zbiornik czyszczę raz na rok. Mieszkam jeszcze w bloku więc do takiego rozwiązania zmusiła mnie sytuacja; nie pojadę na myjnię za każdym razem gdy np. gołąbkowi zachciało się akurat nad moim autem._

----------


## vector

Czy wiecie gdzie można tanio kupić takie plastikowe zbiorniki po chemikaliach o poj. ok 1000l?
Najchętniej w woj. mazowieckim.
Wziąłbym 4-5 sztuk.

Pozdrawiam
Marek

----------


## ARi.

Witam tu jest wontek rozpoczety przezemnie jak ktoś chce conieco poszperać  można doczytać cionieco http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16269

Pozdrawiam ARi   :Wink2:

----------


## echo

Na razie wiem, że teren mam gliniasty i w celu zrobienie dojazgu do przyszłego garażu musze nadsypać sporo gruzu. Aby później nie kopać w tym gruzie odkopałem przednią ścianę fund, zaizolowałem, położyłem fondaline i rurę drenarską fi 100 - zasypałem troche żwirem (jeszcze nie wiem, czy będę musiał robić całą opaskę dren ale z przodu juz mam  - w razie czego na przyszłość)
Teraz musze jeszcze położyć rury poziome do połączenia odpływu z rynien. Muszę to zrobić teraz (podczas murowania ścian) ze względu na wspomniany dojazd i gruz. Mam putania:
1) jakie dajecie rury poziome do łączenia odpływu z rynien - myślałem o szarych kanalizacyjnych fi 110???
2) z czego i jakie robicie studzienki pod rynnami - czy robić połączenie spustów rynnowych z rurami poziomymi poprzez rewizje i trójnik, czy też powinna być studzienka np fi 30 czy 40 gdzie będzie się wlewała woda z rynien i dalej przelewała do poziomych rur kanalizacyjnych????
 :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## pwp

zrób studnię z cembrowin taką 5 - 6 kregów w dól, bez dna to co wsiąknie to wsiąknie z to co zostanie to kup sopie pompe w castoramie lub czymś podobnym i wykorzystuj np od podlewania ogródka

----------


## echo

> zrób studnię z cembrowin taką 5 - 6 kregów w dól, bez dna to co wsiąknie to wsiąknie z to co zostanie to kup sopie pompe w castoramie lub czymś podobnym i wykorzystuj np od podlewania ogródka


 dzięki, ale co to jest studnia *z cembrowin?*
 - poziome odpływy od rynien fi 110 czy 160?
- z czego stydzienka?

----------


## KrzysiekS

Ja wykonałem studnie 1200 litrow z kregow betonowych. Nadmiar przelewa sie na trawnik, a w przyszlosci pojdzie do kanalizacji burzowej (jesli bedzie w ogole wykonana).

Wode wylewam szybko za pomocą mocnej pompy i uzywam do podlewania trawnika.

----------


## echo

Czy jest sens i możliwośc wykonania dołów chłonnych w gruncie gliniastym?
Jestem na etapie murowania ścian domu i chce od razu zrobić opaskę drenażową oraz odprowadzenia z rynien wokół domu (nad opaską drenażową.
Ponieważ nie można łączyć drenażu z odprowadzeniem wody z rynien w jednen dół chłonny (cofanie wody do drenażu) pomyślałem, aby zrobić 2 doły: jeden na wodę z drenażu a drugi na wodę z rynien. W chwili obecnej nie mam możliwości odporwadzenia wody w inne miejsce. Co prawda działka poniżej jest jeszcze pusta ale w przyszłym roku sąsiad (przyszły) będzie sie budował.
A teren mam gliniasty....
Co o tym sądzicie?

----------


## KrzysiekS

Ja tez mam teren gliniasty i woda generalnie nie wsiąka.

Podlewam wiec nią trawnik w gorące dni za pomocą pompy.

Woda zgromadzona w kregach wcale nie smierdzi.

Nie smierdzi nawet woda w studzienkach rewizyjnych drenazu, wiec problem ten dotyczy moze tych, ktorzy mają jakis grunt organiczny lub cos innego przesiąka .....

----------


## echo

> Ja tez mam teren gliniasty i woda generalnie nie wsiąka.
> 
> Podlewam wiec nią trawnik w gorące dni za pomocą pompy.
> 
> Woda zgromadzona w kregach wcale nie smierdzi.
> 
> Nie smierdzi nawet woda w studzienkach rewizyjnych drenazu, wiec problem ten dotyczy moze tych, ktorzy mają jakis grunt organiczny lub cos innego przesiąka .....


 z czego robiłeś studzienki pod rynnami?
jakie rury na odprowadzenie wody z dachu fi 110 czy 160 (w ziemi)?

----------


## KrzysiekS

studzienki rewizyjne drenazu - rura karbowana, chyba fi 320
rura odprowadzająca wode z deszczowki - fi 110

----------


## echo

Słyszałem, że przy drenażu opaskowym nie trzeba robić studzienek rewizyjnych (pętla w całości wokół domu) tylko jedną zbiorcza studzienkę???? - mam zamiar tak zrobić

Ciągle nie wiem z czego zrobić studzienki rew do wody z rynien. te gotowe (kwadratowe, tworzywowe do pietrowania) sa b. drogie, a rora karbowana (pomarańczowa) jest trochę za szeroka  :cry:

----------


## KrzysiekS

Ja dalem studzienki rewizyjne do drenazu, aby moc zobaczyc jak wygląda stan rur i wody w drenazu, czy przypadkiem cos sie nie zatyka lub nie zamula. Po kilku miesiącach jest wszystko w porządku.

Rewizji do desczczowki nie dalem, gdyz są to u mnie krotsze odcinki.

----------


## pwp

ja zbieram do studni z 6 kręgów i później wykorzystuję do podlewania ogródka

----------


## echo

Zastanawiam się jak głęboka zrobić studnię chłonną dla dachu 220 m2 i terenu gliniastego (np 3 m?)

----------


## echo

Podciągam do góry - może ktoś jeszcze ma doświadczenia z dołami chłonnymi na terenie gliniastym

----------


## LamiaReno

-----pwp napisał:---------------------------------------------------------------------------

ja zbieram do studni z 6 kręgów i później wykorzystuję do podlewania ogródka 
_________________

a jak wygląda taka studnia? kręgi wystają nad powierzchnię? czy takie niskie, przykryte klapą i pompka?

----------


## LamiaReno

-----pwp napisał:---------------------------------------------------------------------------

ja zbieram do studni z 6 kręgów i później wykorzystuję do podlewania ogródka 
_________________

a jak wygląda taka studnia? kręgi wystają nad powierzchnię? czy takie niskie, przykryte klapą i pompka?

----------


## KrzysiekS

Echo,

ja na glebokosci ok. 4m natrafilem na grunt bardziej przepuszczalny. Ustal np. na podstawie rozmow z innymi inwestorami, na jakiej glebokosci u Ciebie jest grunt przepuszczalny i dojdz do gruntu przepuszczalnego.

----------


## agiszonek

ja również chętnie skorzystam z namiarów na możliwość kupna zbiorników po chemikaliach po ok. 1000 l (tanio) na terenie śląska. pozdrawiam
agnieszka

----------


## slagor

A jak odprowadzić wodę deszczową przy poziomie gruntowej 0.8m ?  W projekcie mam łańcuchy spustowe i nic wiącej nie napisali. Dach 280m To jest problem/ Za dwa tygodnie zamierzam zamieszkać.

----------


## echo

Na jutro zamówiłem kręgo fi 1000 i koparkę - nie ma co dłużej kombinować tylko trzeba sie chwytać za robotę. Zamierzamy (ja z żonką  :Wink2:  ) wykopać "dziurę" na 2 doły chłonne: 1 na deszczówkę (3 m) a drugi na wodę z drenażu (chyba 2 m) - mam nadzieję, że pomimo gliniastego gruntu to wystarczy; z wody zamierzamy korzystac do podlewania ogródka.

----------


## ebarc

może warto odświeżyć temat....
trochę czasu minęło od ostatniego postu więc może nowe opinie i doświadczenia lub pomysły się pojawią ?
co myślicie o wykorzystaniu zbiornika 1 m3 plastikowego w aluminiowej skrzyni?
takie zbiorniki często wykorzystywane są przy sprzedaży oprysków, olejów itd
cena za szt. od 100-200zł

----------


## maslak

Popeiram podniesienie wątku 
też jestem zywo zainteresowany tym tematem

u mnie jest ten sam problem co u kolegi



> A jak odprowadzić wodę deszczową przy poziomie gruntowej 0.8m ?  W projekcie mam łańcuchy spustowe i nic wiącej nie napisali. Dach 280m To jest problem/ Za dwa tygodnie zamierzam zamieszkać.


czy przy takim poziomie wody gruntowej studnia chłonna zda egzamin??? 
co ze studnią chłonną zimą jak woda w niej jest na 0,8 m???

----------


## Trociu

> co ze studnią chłonną zimą jak woda w niej jest na 0,8 m???


To tak jak u mnie. Na razie będzie mi się lało po działce. W przyszłości planuję włączyć rynny spustowe pod nieużytkowe już wtedy szambo. Ale na razie nie mam pomysłu co zrobić z tą wodą. 
Z jednej z rynien będzie zbierana woda do 1m3 zbiornika z przeznaczeniem na spłuczki.

----------


## pluszku

Trociu - A gdzie bedziesz trzymał ten zbiornik?
Na poddaszu?
Idea jest dobra, gorzej z wykonaniem.

ebarc - 1 m3 wody starczy na 1 małe podlewanie ogrodka, chyba ze masz dzialke 200 m2. jeden zbiornik - praktycznie nie ma to sensu, jesli juz to kaskada zbiornikow zakopanych w ziemi i z pompa, a tu juz instalacja za wiecej niz 500 zl

----------


## ebarc

faktycznie, czy ma to sens ładowanie się w koszty 1000-2000 czy więcej?
i tak jeśli przez dłuższy okres w lecie kropla z nieba nie spadnie to złapanej deszczówki na długo nie wystarczy i trzeba będzie z sieci pociągnąć...
koszt 1m3 wody bez ścieków nie jest znowu aż taki duży więc powoli zaczynam sobie odpuszczać 
lepiej skupić się na zarabianiu niż na oszczędzaniu ... i tego się będę trzymał

----------


## tadzel

Należy wziąść pod uwage ze deszczówka to nie czysta woda.Jak dłużej postoi a przy deszceowej pogodzie może być tak żei dwa tygodnie nie potrzeba podlewac a deszcuweczka w zbiorniku juz pachnie i to niezbyt przyjemnie.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ja zbieram w 200 litrową beczkę wkopaną w ziemię. Reszta odprowadzana jest do betonowych dren i wchłaniana w grunt. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ebarc

> Ja zbieram w 200 litrową beczkę wkopaną w ziemię. Reszta odprowadzana jest do betonowych dren i wchłaniana w grunt. Pozdrawiam.


to tak naprawdę jaka to oszczędność???
jeśli 1 m3 kosztuje 2-3zł (nielicząc ścieków) to beczka 200 l to oszczędność 40-60groszy

----------


## Trociu

> Trociu - A gdzie bedziesz trzymał ten zbiornik?
> Na poddaszu?
> Idea jest dobra, gorzej z wykonaniem.


Zbiornik będzie zakopany w ziemi w rogu domu. Od tego będzie przyłącze do domku. Trzeba będzie trochę zaizolować, żeby w zimie nie przemarzło. Wykonanie zostawię sobie na później. Na razie wszystko będzie wewnątrz przygotowane. Potem tylko się podłączyć.

Myślałem o opcji z wodą na poddaszu. Jednak do tego trzeba mieć odpowiednio zaprojektowane poddasze, żeby Ci któregoś dnia ta tona wody nie spadła do sypialni.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...to tak naprawdę jaka to oszczędność???
> jeśli 1 m3 kosztuje 2-3zł (nielicząc ścieków) to beczka 200 l to oszczędność 40-60groszy


Mnie żadne oszczędności nie interesują. Napisałem jak mam to rozwiązane u siebie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sailor_ro

Hey

Na działce mam studzienke zrobioną z 3 kręgów,studzienka bez dna.Do tej studzienki wprowadziłem rurę odprowadzająca wodę z jednej połaci dachu.I póki co jest ok.Pomyślałem sobie tak,że z pozostałych dwóch rur sustowych też mógłbym wpuścić tam rury.Oczywiscie na pewno by sie to przelało,wiec zeby tego uniknąć,wymyśliłem coś takiego,od studzienki kopie rów głęboki na 80 cm,długośc rowu np. 20 m (taka pętelka).W tym rowku robię podsypkę ze żwirku i puszczam rurę drenarska,która odprowadza nadmiar wody ze studzenki,oczywiście z góry przysypuje ją żwirem (*chociaż tutaj sie spotkałem z opinią że lepiej kamieniami,bo żwir może zamulać dren)*.
Co wy o tym sądzicie??Grunt są to piaski gliniaste (średnio chłonne).
Aha i jeszcze jedno,może rure drenarska warto puścić już od rur spustowych,tym samym jeszcze przed studzienką czesc wody by sie wchłaniała.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

*Dobre rozwiązanie*.
Wykonując studzienkę z kręgów dobrze było by jeszcze nie obsypywać jej gruntem rodzimym, a żwirem.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Rozprowadzenie za studzienką czyli przelewowe wcześniejsze przy dużym deszczu może powodować dziwne zjawiska. Studzienkę radzę obsypać rodzimym gruntem gdyż obsypanie żwirem  może powodować zjawisko naczyń połączonych. Koryto rozprowadzające na głębokości minimum 60 cm. Wyłóż fizeliną nasyp żwiru i ułóż rurę rozprowadzającą, obsyp żwirem i przykryj fizeliną. Zasyp piaskiem i rodzimym gruntem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jacekp71

jesli grunt jest chlonny, to chyba najtanszym sposobem bedzie rozsaczenie wody opadowej,
u siebie mam sam piasek, tak do 1,5 przynajmniej (glebiej nie kopalem), przyslowiowa plaża ....
dla dachu 220m2 mamy ponad 120mb zakopanej (ok.1m) rury drenarskiej fi 110mm, przykryta geowłoknina, zabezpieczona przed dostawaniem sie zanieczyszczen,

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

> Rozprowadzenie za studzienką czyli przelewowe wcześniejsze przy dużym deszczu może powodować dziwne zjawiska. Studzienkę radzę obsypać rodzimym gruntem gdyż obsypanie żwirem  może powodować zjawisko naczyń połączonych.


*?*

----------


## daniowiola

zamierzam zakopać zbiorniki 1000l na paletach odpowiednio zabezpieczone ale niewiem jak zabudować je od góry żeby był do nich dostęp. Zbiornik musi być minimum 1m pod powierzchnią ziemi żeby był dobry spadek.

----------


## Trociu

> zamierzam zakopać zbiorniki 1000l na paletach odpowiednio zabezpieczone ale niewiem jak zabudować je od góry żeby był do nich dostęp. Zbiornik musi być minimum 1m pod powierzchnią ziemi żeby był dobry spadek.


pomyśl też o możliwości zgniecenia tego zbiornika przez ciężar ziemi.

----------


## daniowiola

pomyślałem i mam zamiar dać dookoła płytę OSB i zabezpieczyć ją jakimś lepikiem czy czymś podobnym

----------


## TomekC73

Czy rury odprowadzające deszczówkę z rynien mogą być połączone? Np rury od rynien z tylnej części budynku z rynnami z frontowej strony -  łączyć by je miała jakaś studzienka rewizyjna z trójnikiem i dalej jedna głowna rura prowadzona do studni chłonnej, czy należało by je puścić osobnymi kanałami do tej studni lub dwóch?

----------


## j-j

> Hey
> 
> Na działce mam studzienke zrobioną z 3 kręgów,studzienka bez dna.Do tej studzienki wprowadziłem rurę odprowadzająca wodę z jednej połaci dachu.I póki co jest ok.Pomyślałem sobie tak,że z pozostałych dwóch rur sustowych też mógłbym wpuścić tam rury.Oczywiscie na pewno by sie to przelało,wiec zeby tego uniknąć,wymyśliłem coś takiego,od studzienki kopie rów głęboki na 80 cm,długośc rowu np. 20 m (taka pętelka).W tym rowku robię podsypkę ze żwirku i puszczam rurę drenarska,która odprowadza nadmiar wody ze studzenki,oczywiście z góry przysypuje ją żwirem (*chociaż tutaj sie spotkałem z opinią że lepiej kamieniami,bo żwir może zamulać dren)*.
> Co wy o tym sądzicie??Grunt są to piaski gliniaste (średnio chłonne).
> Aha i jeszcze jedno,może rure drenarska warto puścić już od rur spustowych,tym samym jeszcze przed studzienką czesc wody by sie wchłaniała.
> Pozdrawiam


Możesz dać rury drenarskie za studnią jako przelew, możesz dac przed studnia rownież i możesz też wszystko połączyć razem bez przelewu.
Będzie dobrze. Żwir 8-32 mm.
Rury owiń gewłóknią i obsyp żwirem.

pzdr

----------


## piogron

A czy drenaż musi mieć odprowadzenie do kanlalizacji deszczowej?

----------


## LukaEgon

> Czy rury odprowadzające deszczówkę z rynien mogą być połączone? Np rury od rynien z tylnej części budynku z rynnami z frontowej strony -  łączyć by je miała jakaś studzienka rewizyjna z trójnikiem i dalej jedna głowna rura prowadzona do studni chłonnej, czy należało by je puścić osobnymi kanałami do tej studni lub dwóch?


Nie widzę żadnych przeciwwskazań żeby te rury połączyć bo niby co miało by się stać?  :smile:  

Ja już pisałem gdzieś swój pomysł ale zacytuję jeszcze raz..może ktoś już coś takiego robił i pomoże mi z wdrożeniem mojego pomysłu w życie  :Wink2:  

Wodę z 3 lub ze wszystkich 4 rynien doprowadzę do pustego szamba 12m3 i zrobię jakiś prosty system nawadniający trawnik i może ogródek. Tu gdzie będą zbiegać się wszystkie rury wymyślę jakiś filtr (może jest coś takiego do kupienia?) który będzie wyłapywał największe części stałe tj liście, gałązki itp. a od tego jedną rurą już wszystko do szamba. Z szamba do góry pompą na górze jakiś filtr drobnych cząstek i na końcu wodą popłynie sobie w różne części trawnika i ogródka  Na razie to taki bardzo ogólny zarys ale co o tym myślicie?

----------


## maly_man

Witajcie. Mam 4 rynny spustowe. 2 od frontu podepnę do deszczowej kanalizacji bo mam  :smile:  2 z tyłu chciałbym podpiąć do zbiornika zakopanego w ziemi.
Tylko podpowiedzcie proszę na jakiej głębokości muszą być zakopane rury odprowadzające wodę? Na chłopski rozum wydaje się że około 1 metra żeby nie pomarzło, ale poprosiłem kiedyś o opinię firmę zajmującą się montażem zbiorników do odzysku deszczówki to powiedzieli że może być 40 cm, bo jak zamarzną to i woda nie płynie z dachu, a jak odmarzną to lód spłynie.

----------


## byry007

Na chłopski rozum jak w ziemi na 40cm bedzie 0 C to na górze bedzie -2 - 5 C to nie bedzie miało co zlatywać tymi rurami na górze bedzie 0 to na dole bedzie +2

----------


## pieknyromek

Może tutaj znajdziesz coś co Cię zainspiruje

http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php...eszcz%C3%B3wki
http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php...cz%C3%B3wki-cd

A z temperaturą w gruncie to jest tak że jak na początku zimy mamy np.-5C na powierzchni i już faktycznie nic nie płynie z dachu to na głębokości 40cm jest jeszcze + kilka np.4C. A pod koniec zimy jak mamy na powierzchni +2 +4C to na 40 cm możemy jeszcze mieć -2 -4C i wtedy może być problem. Zwłaszcza przy obfitych opadach i szybko spadającej temperaturze znacznie poniżej 0. Zależy to jeszcze od tego czy leży śnieg czy nie. 
Prawda jest również taka że woda ma pojemność cieplną i nawet jeśli jest sporo lodu w rurze to jednak spływająca woda jest kilka stopni cieplejsza i stopi ten lód. Tylko ciężko powiedzieć w jakim czasie. Tyle teorii. 
W niekorzystnej sytuacji tzn. dużo lodu w rurze i bardzo obfitych opadach może część wody wybić np. w osadniku. W praktyce dla bezpieczeństwa lepiej zakopać trochę głębiej ale ja bym się tym bardzo nie przejmował.

----------


## bascom

> Prawda jest również taka że woda ma pojemność cieplną i nawet jeśli jest sporo lodu w rurze to jednak spływająca woda jest kilka stopni cieplejsza i stopi ten lód. Tylko ciężko powiedzieć w jakim czasie. Tyle teorii.


I tak miałem tej zimy na dworze ciepło a rury zamarznięte i wszystko się przelewa. Po od kopaniu okazało się że rury są pełne lodu. Jak zimą jest gruba warstwa śniegu nie ma takiego problemu.

----------


## qbek17

Można włożyć do rur "ogrzewanie"  :wink:  
Kabel grzewczy załączałbyś ręcznie tylko w razie potrzeby na kilka minut - stopiłby się lód na tyle żeby był przepływ, a resztę zrobi spływająca woda.

----------


## pieknyromek

> I tak miałem tej zimy na dworze ciepło a rury zamarznięte i wszystko się przelewa. Po od kopaniu okazało się że rury są pełne lodu. Jak zimą jest gruba warstwa śniegu nie ma takiego problemu.


Zgadza się, tak może być. Tak jak pisałem woda to stopi tylko nie wiadomo kiedy.

----------

